# 2009 S-Works SL2



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

My LBS just called and informed his Specialized sales rep has a few 2009 SL2 for pre-release sale. So I ordered the 09' carbon/silver frame, it'll be here in the next week or two.

Here is the 09' colors (or at leaset the 09 frame set only colors)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice. Any info on specs or pricing?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

This pre-release they are being sold at 2008 prices; $2,900 MSRP. After that they will going up in price 10 to 15% according to my LBS.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

odd...there are more 2009 frames available than 2008.

that World Champion White frame is pretty damn badass.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you or anyone have a photo of the white frame, I haven't seen that one.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

Man, I would love to have the black and white frame. I have a specialized dealer that is less than a mile from my house but the closest s-works dealer is out of state, about 300 miles away. I would love to buy one from my local dealer but he has to buy two to three complete bikes and a frame or two. Two years ago he bought the minimum order and his still has a complete bike and a frame set. 

Since I am spending my money, I do not want to settle for a tarmac pro. I will end-up buy a cervelo r3-sl.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the Inbred said:


> odd...there are more 2009 frames available than 2008.


Very odd. I asked my LBS to check the availability of the '09 Tarmac's and they checked with the rep (who said he checked with Spec) and the answer back was Oct/ Nov. It's difficult to get good info until the bikes hit the LBS's.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

"Man, I would love to have the black and white frame"

I love black and white bikes!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a link to photos of the 2009 Specialized line up?

BTW have you seen the Colnago CXL?? Now that is a sexy bike!!!
http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/clx.php


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I have the black and white "raw" 08 module. I like it.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

Blade-Runner said:


> Do you or anyone have a photo of the white frame, I haven't seen that one.


I'm working on it,been riding the white frame for 2 weeks now. love it.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

I love the 09 black and white because it is very similar to Stijn Devolder bike. Just need a little yellow and red on the underside of the downtube.

The Colnago CXL in black and white is very sexy but there is something wrong with a Colnago with shimano. A local has the CXL with Record carbon and that bike is a distraction when in a paceline.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Just another reason I'd use SRAM.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Very odd. I asked my LBS to check the availability of the '09 Tarmac's and they checked with the rep (who said he checked with Spec) and the answer back was Oct/ Nov. It's difficult to get good info until the bikes hit the LBS's.


Mine was shipped out today, it will be here on Monday. That sucks though because I will not have it paid off until July 15th.  Oooo and my SRAM Red Group will be here on Saturday (paid for). 

I'll take some photos for everyone on Monday.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

She came in today. I'm hoping to have her built up (SRAM Red) before the end of July.


----------



## 808mhk (May 31, 2008)

very nice. odd that the '09 are coming in when I had a hard time getting an '08 frame.
did you get a weight on your frame?
my 56cm came in at 1020 sans fork

i'll be going for a campy build, my old chorus/centaur till the '09 stuff gets out


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Love the frame, very sweet. Keep us updated on the progress. I'm loving my 08' Raw SL2. I think they are more available now because the SL2 model has been in production long enough now to work out all the issues/demand that occured when the model was initially launched. My 54CM frame weighed 975 grams.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Blade-Runner said:


> She came in today. I'm hoping to have her built up (SRAM Red) before the end of July.



oh mama...... :7:


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Now all that's left is to wait until my pay check on the 15th to finish paying for the frame.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*gulp*


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Built up my new ride tonight. Here are a few pics; I'll take more photos tomorrow morning during it's first ride. 

Bike specs:
- SRAM Red
-- Levers
-- Derailers
-- Crank & Cassette
-- Brakes; will replace with Zero Gravity in the further
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Evolution bar
- Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 44 (carbon on on order/10mm shorter)
- Specialized Toupe Saddle (Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio on order)
- Speedplay Zero pedals
- Pro 3 Race tires
- Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset; will replace with Zipps or Mavic carbon wheels, 09 Powertap & Garmin 705 when I have the $$ 



















I'm headed to Austin on the 19th to be fitted with Specialized's BG Fit system.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

that's one hell of a fireplace you got there


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Blade-Runner said:


> Built up my new ride tonight. Here are a few pics; I'll take more photos tomorrow morning during it's first ride...


In that 2nd pic it looked like the bike was blue not black on some parts...I realize it's really black, but I think it would look great if they replaced the black with a dark blue.  Mmm...I wonder if there's anyone who repaints carbon fiber frames...


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Pics from this morning's ride.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Another beautiful SL2 :thumbsup: How'd she ride? BTW, You got some big balls for standing that new bike up like that. I'd be paranoid with it just leaning on the fence since it's so new


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

How much total do you think it would cost to build that frame up with the same components that come on the Tarmac Expert compact? Can I bring it in under $5,000?


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Super sweet bike man. I couldn't help but notice that your S-Works dealer also sells Stihl weedwhackers... must be one fancy hardware store....


----------



## Big Joe Hincapie (Jul 11, 2008)

Will the '09's actually be available, or is just a rumor? I ordered an '08 but they kept pushing back the date when I would receive it until 6 months went by. Then I just gave up and got my $1000 deposit back and bought a Cervelo R3 SL off the rack. I am one of many at the shop I frequent that have canceled orders and went to another shop to buy Cervelo's. What's up with Specialized???


----------



## Big Joe Hincapie (Jul 11, 2008)

Do the '09's actually exist??? I ordered an '08 SL2. At first Specialized said it would be 1-2 months, then it got pushed back to 4 months, finally 6 months. At this point I just got my $1000 deposit back and went to another shop to buy a Cervelo R3 SL off the rack. Six others cancelled their orders and went for Cervelo's instead as well. What's up with Specialized???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Joe Hincapie said:


> Will the '09's actually be available, or is just a rumor? I ordered an '08 but they kept pushing back the date when I would receive it until 6 months went by. Then I just gave up and got my $1000 deposit back and bought a Cervelo R3 SL off the rack. I am one of many at the shop I frequent that have canceled orders and went to another shop to buy Cervelo's. What's up with Specialized???


Of course they'll be available, it's just a question of when. Best guess seems to be Sept/ Oct.

It's not unusual for manufacturers to exhaust their supplies of popular models and sizes by this time of year. Remember, they've been available since last Fall. A month ago I checked on the availability of 52cm Tarmacs and the only model available was the Pro - frameset only.

I wish you well with your new purchase, but I'd wonder more about a surplus of Cervelo's (I keep hearing about 'deep discounts' on them) than I would wonder what's going on with a company selling all it had of its more popular lines.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone have any word on when other '09 Tarmac Frameset's models will be available? I tried to order an '08 SL or '08 Pro in 52cm the other day and was told the '08's are sold out for the year. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

I just got an 08 Tarmac Elite last week


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Anyone have any word on when other '09 Tarmac Frameset's models will be available? I tried to order an '08 SL or '08 Pro in 52cm the other day and was told the '08's are sold out for the year. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


Seems like all year the supply of nearly all Tarmacs has been nebulous. When I ordered my '08 SL frame in mid-Jan, I was told not to expect it until April, late March at the earliest. I received it end of January.

Not sure if demand is exceeding supply, or what the deal is, but it's been pretty frustrating for a lot of people.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

My frustration is the closest sworks dealer is 265 miles away, but I do I have a Specialized shop in my home town. My LBS has been trying to get a fame for my for the last 7 months but Specialized is forcing them to buy 2 or 3 full bikes, just to buy a frame. The shop was a sworks and has and few bike left over that they haven't been able to sell. I just receive a message from specialized that the only way to get a sl2 is to travel the 265 mile to buy a frame, from a shop that I have no knowledge of and once I buy the frame, I will not be able deal with. 

What shocks me, specialized promotes conservation with commuting to work and their PR of riding to interbike last year, but requires customers to travel a substantial distance to acquire one of their products. 

I am going to continue to support my LBS.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Could it be that the frames are so good, there simply aren't enough to go around? When a product is valued and hard to get, it becomes more desirable to me.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Blade-Runner said:


> Built up my new ride tonight. Here are a few pics; I'll take more photos tomorrow morning during it's first ride.
> 
> Bike specs:
> - SRAM Red
> ...


All that and it's cross-chained too!


----------



## dave.smyth (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone know for sure what the difference is, structurally, between the 08 and 09 Tarmac SL2? Or if its just the same frame with updated paint jobs?

I'm getting mixed reprts that they've changed the back end but can't get confirmation.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

dave.smyth said:


> anyone know for sure what the difference is, structurally, between the 08 and 09 Tarmac SL2? Or if its just the same frame with updated paint jobs?
> 
> I'm getting mixed reprts that they've changed the back end but can't get confirmation.


My understanding is that the 2009 SL2 is 100% the same bike as the 2008 model, less paint. Specialized uses the same FACT 11 carbon, with the 1.5 to 1-1/8" tapering steerer tube and a BB30 bottom bracket shell.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome bike Blade-Runner!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dave.smyth said:


> anyone know for sure what the difference is, structurally, between the 08 and 09 Tarmac SL2? Or if its just the same frame with updated paint jobs?
> 
> I'm getting mixed reprts that they've changed the back end but can't get confirmation.


This may be what you're refering to:
http://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=274
The changes to the BB and seat/ chain stays are listed under the Roubaix SL2, but all the pics of Tarmac's I've seen look similar. I suspect the Tarmacs seat stays haven't changed any, or at least the changes aren't apparent.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

Almost made the call to get a World Champion SL2 to match my WC Tarmac Pro.

Had to hold up when I saw the SL2 in Gold....

<boing>


Gotta make a call tomorrow...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> My understanding is that the 2009 SL2 is 100% the same bike as the 2008 model, less paint. Specialized uses the same FACT 11 carbon, with the 1.5 to 1-1/8" tapering steerer tube and a BB30 bottom bracket shell.


That's true. What I think is really interesting is they will be available in a "team-specific" geometry too:



> Specialized's top-of-the-line Tarmac SL2 remains largely unchanged from 2008, though a version will be available with a new team-specific geometry with a shorter head tube for a more aggressive position similar to what the company provided for some of its sponsored riders.


 :thumbsup: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/specialized_road_intro_08


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll tell ya I love this bike soon much I wish I had two, lol.


----------



## sprinter17 (Aug 2, 2008)

*09 Tarmac SL2 Ordered*

Just me with me dealer who got back from the National dealer show in Colorado. He has never steered my wrong. I have owned 5 S-works bikes. He went out of his way to state, this bike Tarmac or Roubaix is the best specialied bike he as EVER ridden. My order is placed! I went for the Black and Red.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

sprinter17 said:


> Just me with me dealer who got back from the National dealer show in Colorado. He has never steered my wrong. I have owned 5 S-works bikes. He went out of his way to state, this bike Tarmac or Roubaix is the best specialied bike he as EVER ridden. My order is placed! I went for the Black and Red.


Sorry - what? Did you order the Tarmac, or the Roubaix?


----------



## sprinter17 (Aug 2, 2008)

I ordered the Tarmac, because of the Racing Heritage. shorter wheelbase and quick handling.


----------



## emorgan527 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Blade-Runner, that bike store looks very familar...in SA I'm guessing.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

emorgan527 said:


> Hey Blade-Runner, that bike store looks very familar...in SA I'm guessing.


Yep, you in or from SA?


----------



## sprinter17 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Sl2*

Don't know you mean? SA????


----------



## emorgan527 (Jul 28, 2008)

Moved here in November actually. I was just in the store this past week inquiring about a new bike...real confused as to what I actually want though. Are they pretty good to work with?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes they are very good to work with. 

FYI: I have a bike fore sale too


----------



## emorgan527 (Jul 28, 2008)

I see you have a '08 Felt for sale, what else do you have? Last year I bought an '07 Allez Double Comp (before the '08s came out I guess) just to see if I like riding really. Even though I have not come to logging anywhere close to the hours I have wanted, I know it is something I would really like to get into. So, if you're going to do something, might as well do it right. I'm not sure if I want to look more towards the Tarmac or Roubaix. Also, not sure if I want to get the '09, said they could get a good deal on '07 or '08. I'm not sure I will know the difference between any of them really that would justify spending that much more. Any suggestions?


----------



## sprinter17 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Previous bike*

Bladerunner:

What did you ride before? My SL2 is on order, carbon/red or I may switch to what you have. I am coming from a Cervelo r3, they say the SL2 is even better. any comments.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Before the SL2 I was riding the Felt F3. It's a great bike too, but the SL2 is just sooo














to ride.


----------

